# Salvageable?



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Good grief. We just got dumped on for 2.5in in the past 6 hours. It was the perfect storm for some tree trouble. Sunday Night I had my flood irrigation, soil had already soaked in 12-18" of water and then we're hit with this rain and gusts up to 30mph.

I cant see surface level yet as theyre still under water. I doubt the root balls have come up, just rotated if that makes sense. I think 2 of the 7 are ok, minor to zero impact. But the other 5? Can I straighten these out??









*Stills taken from videos of the lightening last night. Insane how bright it gets for a split second*


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Only time and prayers will tell. Mother Nature is resilient..

If you all could only funnel it to the Colorado river..


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Trimmed back the first 3 pretty heavily. Currently anchored to keep straight. Had to use my truck for the first one.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

What kind of trees? Thanks for helping out mother nature..


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Factor said:


> What kind of trees? Thanks for helping out mother nature..


Sissoo (Indian Rosewood)

Have 5 back up. Not even going to try for the one laying flat.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Time will tell. Was able to straighten 7 of 8.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 27, 2021)

robbybobby said:


> Good grief. We just got dumped on for 2.5in in the past 6 hours. It was the perfect storm for some tree trouble. Sunday Night I had my flood irrigation, soil had already soaked in 12-18" of water and then we're hit with this rain and gusts up to 30mph.
> 
> I cant see surface level yet as theyre still under water. I doubt the root balls have come up, just rotated if that makes sense. I think 2 of the 7 are ok, minor to zero impact. But the other 5? Can I straighten these out??
> 
> ...


Hoping all trees will fair well. The rain was great for my Lawn, I do not have any trees anymore.
Looks like the Monsoon rain is over for a week or so.


----------

